

Banach-Tarski paradox - tokenadult
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banach-Tarski_paradox

======
RiderOfGiraffes
167 days ago, 20 comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=411043>

That one is now closed for comments, but perhaps it's worth reading them
before commenting here and repeating stuff.

~~~
tokenadult
Thanks for that detailed comment. This was a rare instance when I didn't
search first before posting, because I figured the duplicate detector would
just upvote a previous thread if there was one. But I see the duplicate
detector still allows new threads in some cases--I'm not sure which cases.

A case I saw a while ago in which the duplicate detector missed a duplicate
submission because the URL was not identical resulted in a long, active
thread. That was explicitly approved by pg in a reply to the new thread, who
noted that the old thread had happened quite a while ago. So I guess I'm still
learning both about technical performance of the duplicate detector and
curator review of duplicate threads that get posted anyway. But, thanks, I
appreciate the reminder to search for previous submissions before posting
here.

